# Pink Floyd.



## scottishcammy

Had some spare time this morning (no kids / Mrs / work!) for the first time in probably years. Anyway, I dusted out my Pink Floyd albums Wish You Were Here & The Wall.....god I'd forgotten how good these are! I've got my Technics up to almost full blast and am dancing (as much as you can with a knackered hip! It's probably more akin to 'fitting' than dancing) around playing air guitar


----------



## mach 0.0013137

They are rather good aren`t they Cammy, I also really like Division Bell


----------



## JoT

I have got "The Piper From The Gates of Dawn" and "Dark Side of the Moon"

I saw them in Toronto in 1994 on their "Division Bell" tour, very impressive live, that was a good trip .... World Fireworks Championship, Tall Ships Race and Pink Floyd all in one week







.... very hot and humid though


----------



## scottishcammy

JoT said:


> .... very hot and humid though


What was her name John....?! I reckon bumping into a certain 'Bangle' would have topped that off though, eh!!!?


----------



## JoT

scottishcammy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... very hot and humid though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was her name John....?! I reckon bumping into a certain 'Bangle' would have topped that off though, eh!!!?
Click to expand...

Sadly I was with wife number 2 at the time


----------



## scottishcammy

JoT said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... very hot and humid though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was her name John....?! I reckon bumping into a certain 'Bangle' would have topped that off though, eh!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly I was with wife number 2 at the time
Click to expand...

Bloody Hell! Did you ordered her from a Chinese set meal! Sounds like you had a great time mate  I'm currently listening to comfortably numb......re-living my youth!!


----------



## JoT

scottishcammy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... very hot and humid though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was her name John....?! I reckon bumping into a certain 'Bangle' would have topped that off though, eh!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly I was with wife number 2 at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody Hell! Did you ordered her from a Chinese set meal! Sounds like you had a great time mate  I'm currently listening to comfortably numb......re-living my youth!!
Click to expand...

Its easier to give them numbers









How's the dodgy hip joint


----------



## scottishcammy

It's a lot better thanks. Still very tender, but the range of motion is a lot better. It only becomes very painful when I'm at the extreme end of movement (sitting in the toilet is quite painful for some reason). My only worry is if I get involved in a fight tonight (1st of week-end night-shift tonight). The Docotr went mad when I appeared in casualty in uniform. I think if he knew I hadn't taken several weeks off, as instructed, he'd probably dislocate my other hip! Doctors...what do they know, I'll be out tonight fixing bad folk


----------



## MarkF

I have "Dub side of the moon" by Easy All Stars, a dubbed up version, it make Pink Floyd just about listenable IMO.


----------



## scottishcammy

Arrgghhh, heretic, burn the witch!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

scottishcammy said:


> Arrgghhh, heretic, burn the witch!!!


& that`s just for starters









BTW Cammy could you arrange for a speed camera to be put in his room, I`m sure he intends to go speeding about on his new scooter


----------



## Russ

Saw them in 89 at Maine Road, brilliant.


----------



## philjopa

scottishcammy said:


> It's a lot better thanks. Still very tender, but the range of motion is a lot better. It only becomes very painful when I'm at the extreme end of movement (sitting in the toilet is quite painful for some reason). My only worry is if I get involved in a fight tonight (1st of week-end night-shift tonight). The Docotr went mad when I appeared in casualty in uniform. I think if he knew I hadn't taken several weeks off, as instructed, he'd probably dislocate my other hip! Doctors...what do they know, I'll be out tonight fixing bad folk


Better leave the head banging and stage diving till later then


----------



## Boxbrownie

Good luck with the hip Cammy, my Mums had her hip replaced yesterday after waiting what has seems an eternity in terrible pain (becoming bed bound eventually), the op went well until she woke up in the ward and tried, in her post op dozeiness to get out of bed and promptly dislocated it and damaged the hip







she was straight back into the theatre and a new joint (bigger, better and more expensive no doubt!) was inserted.......hopefully now she will keep this one and all will be well!

So take it easy matey....you need your original for a long time yet









As to Pink Floyd...........Knebworth......must have been about 1972-3......I still remember the Spitfire making a very very low pass at the opening of the concert....absolutely amazing......aahhhhhhhhhhhhh

Best regards David


----------



## mrteatime

dave gilmour....one of the best guitarists in the world imho







have a listen to pulse


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Boxbrownie said:


> As to Pink Floyd...........Knebworth......must have been about 1972-3......I still remember the Spitfire making a very very low pass at the opening of the concert....absolutely amazing......aahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Best regards David


I was there, the Spitfire (actually I`m sure there were two of them) was/were awesome and the timing with the music was perfect 









Mind you I`m sure it was later then `73 unless they did another one, The Eagles & Roy Harper also played the year I went









I also saw Pink Floyd at Finsbury Park before `Dark Side of the Moon` was released.


----------



## pg tips

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I also saw Pink Floyd at Finsbury Park before `Dark Side of the Moon` was released.


You old git


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw Pink Floyd at Finsbury Park before `Dark Side of the Moon` was released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You old git
Click to expand...

You were probably tucked up asleep at the time Paul after an exciting evening watching Jackanory or The Magic Roundabout

followed by a nice bed time story


----------



## Boxbrownie

Nah...defiantely around that time.....thats when I had my first Mini.....its the only way I can keep track of time nowadays is what cars I had when!









Sure it was one Spit....but yes the timing was bonk on....what a rush that was!

Best regards David

ps....Only Floyd were there that time, so maybe was earlier?


----------



## Boxbrownie

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I also saw Pink Floyd at Finsbury Park before `Dark Side of the Moon` was released.


At the Empire? yesssssssssssssss


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw Pink Floyd at Finsbury Park before `Dark Side of the Moon` was released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Empire? yesssssssssssssss
Click to expand...

I just remembered it was at the Rainbow Theatre Finsbury Park in 1972 & Knebworth was 1975


----------



## Robert

Was the plane not at the beginning of The Wall? I saw them doing The Wall at Earls Court which I think was 1981 - definitely Tuesday June 16 according to the ticket stub so it could've been 1981.

Saw them again on 15 October 1994 at Earls Court.

Ticket was Â£8.50 in 1981 !!!

Edit : just found a quote on a website talking about the wall - "and two wonderful effects, from previous Pink Floyd tours - a large model air plane that traversed the full length of the auditorium (on wire), before smashing into one end of the wall, and a huge pig (at least 30 feet long) that lumbered out over the crowd on a track". So it looks like the plane was used before.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Robert said:


> Was the plane not at the beginning of The Wall? I saw them doing The Wall at Earls Court which I think was 1981 - definitely Tuesday June 16 according to the ticket stub so it could've been 1981.
> 
> Saw them again on 15 October 1994 at Earls Court.
> 
> Ticket was Â£8.50 in 1981 !!!
> 
> Edit : just found a quote on a website talking about the wall - "and two wonderful effects, from previous Pink Floyd tours - a large model air plane that traversed the full length of the auditorium (on wire), before smashing into one end of the wall, and a huge pig (at least 30 feet long) that lumbered out over the crowd on a track". So it looks like the plane was used before.


I remember the crashing plane from Knebworth but I`m sure the pig came later


----------



## Boxbrownie

No.....this wasn't the model plane....this was the real thing! At the opening of the first sequence the Spitfire flew over the audience from the direction of the stage, the timing was spot on and the effect was stunning!

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie

Well put it down to old age and too much......well whatever it was









"Jul 5, 1975 Knebworth Festival, Knebworth, Hertfordshire. The event marked the end of the Wish You Were Here tour. In the first half, they perform all of Wish

You Were Here, and Roy Harper joins them for "Have A Cigar." The second set consists of all of DSotM, including films and the crashing airplane. The encore

is "Echoes." This is the last live performance of all of "Dark Side of the Moon" until Jul 15, 1994."

I guess this was it....could have sworn....well must have driven there in my Cooper 'S' not the 850 then!

Bestr egards David


----------



## Robert

Funny how we relate cars to events.

We drove to Earls Court 1981 in a red Talbot Alpine and had to stop for a new exhaust on the way back. A talbot alpine eh? - pity we remember things that we'd rather forget


----------



## Bladerunner

Robert said:


> Funny how we relate cars to events.
> 
> We drove to Earls Court 1981 in a red Talbot Alpine and had to stop for a new exhaust on the way back. A talbot alpine eh? - pity we remember things that we'd rather forget


Didn't that win Car Of The Year award a few years earlier?


----------



## Boxbrownie

Bladerunner said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how we relate cars to events.
> 
> We drove to Earls Court 1981 in a red Talbot Alpine and had to stop for a new exhaust on the way back. A talbot alpine eh? - pity we remember things that we'd rather forget
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't that win Car Of The Year award a few years earlier?
Click to expand...

Yes.........1976...........I remember that definately!









Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Boxbrownie said:


> No.....this wasn't the model plane....this was the real thing! At the opening of the first sequence the Spitfire flew over the audience from the direction of the stage, the timing was spot on and the effect was stunning!
> 
> Best regards David





Boxbrownie said:


> Well put it down to old age and too much......well whatever it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jul 5, 1975 Knebworth Festival, Knebworth, Hertfordshire. The event marked the end of the Wish You Were Here tour. In the first half, they perform all of Wish
> 
> You Were Here, and Roy Harper joins them for "Have A Cigar." The second set consists of all of DSotM, including films and the crashing airplane. The encore
> 
> is "Echoes." This is the last live performance of all of "Dark Side of the Moon" until Jul 15, 1994."
> 
> I guess this was it....could have sworn....well must have driven there in my Cooper 'S' not the 850 then!
> 
> Bestr egards David


Well I remember the Spitfires ( I`m still certain there were two of them) and the model plane and I`m sure I wasn`t completely out of my head at Knebworth
















Mind you the little green light tubes that people were holding late evening _were_ very cool man!!


----------



## in_denial

Boxbrownie said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how we relate cars to events.
> 
> We drove to Earls Court 1981 in a red Talbot Alpine and had to stop for a new exhaust on the way back. A talbot alpine eh? - pity we remember things that we'd rather forget
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't that win Car Of The Year award a few years earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.........1976...........I remember that definately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards David
Click to expand...

Nope, the Rover 3500 (SD1) won CotY in 1976 [1977 according to Wikipedia, so who did win in 1976?] -- I remember that fer sure, cos my dad worked for BL at the time... (now I can admit it!)

The Talbot Alpine started off in the UK as the Chrysler Alpine, CotY in 1975.

I was a late developer for music tho'; only bought DSOTM in 1980 (a nice picture disc LP) and saw my first live bands in '82..

-- Tim


----------



## Bladerunner

in_denial said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how we relate cars to events.
> 
> We drove to Earls Court 1981 in a red Talbot Alpine and had to stop for a new exhaust on the way back. A talbot alpine eh? - pity we remember things that we'd rather forget
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't that win Car Of The Year award a few years earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.........1976...........I remember that definately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards David
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the Rover 3500 (SD1) won CotY in 1976 [1977 according to Wikipedia, so who did win in 1976?] -- I remember that fer sure, cos my dad worked for BL at the time... (now I can admit it!)
> 
> The Talbot Alpine started off in the UK as the Chrysler Alpine, CotY in 1975.
> 
> I was a late developer for music tho'; only bought DSOTM in 1980 (a nice picture disc LP) and saw my first live bands in '82..
> 
> -- Tim
Click to expand...

Must admit Tim, I thought the SD1 got the award in '76 I remember them at the time, but seemingly it got the award in '77.









It started to bug me so I checked it out:

Citroen CX - 1975

Simca 1307 - 1308 (Alpine) - 1976

Rover SD1 - 1977

Used the website for the info: http://www.caroftheyear.org/pages/Previous.htm#1978


----------



## Paul

Robert said:


> Was the plane not at the beginning of The Wall? I saw them doing The Wall at Earls Court which I think was 1981 - definitely Tuesday June 16 according to the ticket stub so it could've been 1981.
> 
> Saw them again on 15 October 1994 at Earls Court.
> 
> Ticket was Â£8.50 in 1981 !!!


I saw them do that at Earls Court - totally stunning. I always thought it was 1980?


----------



## Boxbrownie

A very useful site that, glad to see my memory is still functioning in part at least!









Best regards David


----------



## Robert

Paul said:


> I saw them do that at Earls Court - totally stunning. I always thought it was 1980?


It was both. Have a look at this - Pink Floyd Tour Dates

It was August 80 then June 81


----------



## pauluspaolo

I saw them at Wembley in 1988 - utterly superb they were & there was definitely a flying pig (amongst other props)


----------



## in_denial

Bladerunner said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Nope, the Rover 3500 (SD1) won CotY in 1976 [1977 according to Wikipedia, so who did win in 1976?] -- I remember that fer sure, cos my dad worked for BL at the time... (now I can admit it!)
> 
> ...
> 
> -- Tim
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit Tim, I thought the SD1 got the award in '76 I remember them at the time, but seemingly it got the award in '77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started to bug me so I checked it out:
> 
> Citroen CX - 1975
> 
> Simca 1307 - 1308 (Alpine) - 1976
> 
> Rover SD1 - 1977
> 
> Used the website for the info: http://www.caroftheyear.org/pages/Previous.htm#1978
Click to expand...

Well if you can't be right, at least be emphatic! They all seem off-by-one to me, but perhaps it is just because the CotY of N is announced (and usually launched) in year N-1

Very useful site, Alan -- if only to remind me that the Renault 9 won in 1982 --







why??

-- Tim


----------



## Bladerunner

in_denial said:


> Very useful site, Alan -- if only to remind me that the Renault 9 won in 1982 --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why??


Always glad to help Tim.


----------



## murph

I think you've all fallen for cammy's new undercover narcotic intelligence tactic to single out all the likely potheads.









I'd never fall for, I mean listen to or own anything like animals, umbagumba etc., honest guv.


----------



## scottishcammy

Murph, as we speak, the boys are putting on the rubber gloves.....


----------



## Robert

Just noticed there is a Pink Floyd Night on BBC starting at 9.30 tonight


----------



## pg tips

yep watching it now, but seen it before. Bitter old gits that they are they are still one of my all time favourites.


----------



## squareleg

MarkF said:


> I have "Dub side of the moon" by Easy All Stars, a dubbed up version, it make Pink Floyd just about listenable IMO.


Sorry to drag up a very old post. Anyone who doesn't appreciate (I choose my words carefully - notice I didn't say 'like') Pink Floyd, has no appreciation of modern pop / rock culture. These people created a genre. Know how brilliant that is? Ask Vivaldi, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Stravinski, Paul McCartney. When 'Dark Side Of The Moon' came out it, it changed everything. Like 'The Four Seasons', like 'The Rite Of Spring', "Jailhouse Rock', 'Sergeant Pepper'... Where are the innovators now? "_Dub_ Side Of The Moon"? Hah! They don't even _know_ that they stand on the shoulders of Giants. Rant over.

:rockon:


----------



## Andy Tims

pauluspaolo said:


> I saw them at Wembley in 1988 - utterly superb they were & there was definitely a flying pig (amongst other props) :thumbup:


Ditto - One of the best gigs I've ever been to (and I've been to a few).

Just think how much more great music they might have made but for the handbags between Roger Waters & the rest of the band.


----------



## PaulBoy

pauluspaolo said:


> I saw them at Wembley in 1988 - utterly superb they were & there was definitely a flying pig (amongst other props) :thumbup:


I was there too :thumbsup: - Still the best show I have ever seen - The stage setup reputedly cost Â£3 million 

The Pulse DVD is excellent but overshadowed imho by Gilmour's latest DVD which includes a gobsmacking version of Echoes

Paul


----------



## squareleg

> ... Gilmour's latest DVD which includes a gobsmacking version of Echoes


I'd love to see that - what's it called?


----------



## Guest

I saw them at Wembley Stadium and the Docklands Arena, both awesome gigs.

I have to confine my listening to the car or when the wife is out, she can't stand them. She prefers the 4 minute Bon Jovi genre of rock...............god knows how we're still married.


----------



## Ibrahombre

I can't believe i missed Pink Floyd night on Beeb 4! :cry2: Caught the last 20 minutes but then My Wife wanted to watch that fop Jonathon Woss sorry Ross.


----------



## Robert

pg tips said:


> yep watching it now, but seen it before.


Realised that too, so switched over to QI


----------



## Robert

Ibrahombre said:


> I can't believe i missed Pink Floyd night on Beeb 4! :cry2:


There's more at midnight on Sunday till 2am on Monday - BBC4 again


----------



## mrteatime

PaulBoy said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them at Wembley in 1988 - utterly superb they were & there was definitely a flying pig (amongst other props) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there too :thumbsup: - Still the best show I have ever seen - The stage setup reputedly cost Â£3 million
> 
> The Pulse DVD is excellent but overshadowed imho by Gilmour's latest DVD which includes a gobsmacking version of Echoes
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

it has been said....that my guitar playing is very similar to dg's......

when he was 12 though :lol:


----------



## pg tips

Just booked to see Think Floyd _"the definitive Pink Floyd experience" next month._

brand new show for 2009 which celebrates the 30th anniversary of one of Pink Floydâ€™s most famous albums; â€˜The Wallâ€™.

The band will perform to perfection tracks from this classic album plus their show will also feature the whole range of Pink Floydâ€™s music from Barrett, through â€˜Dark Side of the Moonâ€™ and Wish You Were Hereâ€™, to â€˜The Division Bellâ€™.

With exhilarating visual lighting effects and great sound this is a 'must-see' evening for all Floyd fans and lovers of Live music!

can't wait!


----------



## JTW

pg tips said:


> Just booked to see Think Floyd _"the definitive Pink Floyd experience" next month._
> 
> brand new show for 2009 which celebrates the 30th anniversary of one of Pink Floydâ€™s most famous albums; â€˜The Wallâ€™.
> 
> The band will perform to perfection tracks from this classic album plus their show will also feature the whole range of Pink Floydâ€™s music from Barrett, through â€˜Dark Side of the Moonâ€™ and Wish You Were Hereâ€™, to â€˜The Division Bellâ€™.
> 
> With exhilarating visual lighting effects and great sound this is a 'must-see' evening for all Floyd fans and lovers of Live music!
> 
> can't wait!


Catch the Australian Pink Floyd Show if you can, IMO they're about the best "recreation" of Floyd available currently. I'm so sad I've seen them nearly a dozen times!

I did see PF twice in the early70's though so i've got a decent standard to compare to.

Ian


----------



## orionz

pg tips said:


> Just booked to see Think Floyd _"the definitive Pink Floyd experience" next month._
> 
> brand new show for 2009 which celebrates the 30th anniversary of one of Pink Floyd's most famous albums; 'The Wall'.
> 
> The band will perform to perfection tracks from this classic album plus their show will also feature the whole range of Pink Floyd's music from Barrett, through 'Dark Side of the Moon' and Wish You Were Here', to 'The Division Bell'.
> 
> With exhilarating visual lighting effects and great sound this is a 'must-see' evening for all Floyd fans and lovers of Live music!
> 
> can't wait!


I wish so bad, I lived in UK and had funds for this one :cry2: They're the best band ever!


----------



## Alas

Love to go to hear PF type music but looking forward to getting my eyes pierced with needles that night so sadly any PF music will be given a miss . Pink Floyd :yucky:







nothing but zoned out hippies. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JTW

Alas said:


> Love to go to hear PF type music but looking forward to getting my eyes pierced with needles that night so sadly any PF music will be given a miss . Pink Floyd :yucky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but zoned out hippies. :lol: :lol:


Mmmmm... cool.... man :tongue2:


----------



## squareleg

orionz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked to see Think Floyd _"the definitive Pink Floyd experience" next month._
> 
> brand new show for 2009 which celebrates the 30th anniversary of one of Pink Floyd's most famous albums; 'The Wall'.
> 
> The band will perform to perfection tracks from this classic album plus their show will also feature the whole range of Pink Floyd's music from Barrett, through 'Dark Side of the Moon' and Wish You Were Here', to 'The Division Bell'.
> 
> With exhilarating visual lighting effects and great sound this is a 'must-see' evening for all Floyd fans and lovers of Live music!
> 
> can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish so bad, I lived in UK and had funds for this one :cry2: They're the best band ever!
Click to expand...

Well said. Where can I get a ticket? :tongue2:


----------



## Barryboy

Call me a Philistine if you will but I always thought that once the Sid Barrett era was over (after 'See Emily Play' it was all downhill) Pink Floyd gradually disappeared up their own arses in a classic display of 'We are rock stars - we are more the most important thing in this world' - I always believed that these guys were educated, intelligent people but I suspect that the drugs made them believe their own publicity.

They are not the only ones of course.......... Fleetwod Mac, Rolling Stones, Madonna, Bono.....

Rob


----------



## JTW

Barryboy said:


> Call me a Philistine if you will but I always thought that once the Sid Barrett era was over (after 'See Emily Play' it was all downhill) Pink Floyd gradually disappeared up their own arses in a classic display of 'We are rock stars - we are more the most important thing in this world' - I always believed that these guys were educated, intelligent people but I suspect that the drugs made them believe their own publicity.
> 
> They are not the only ones of course.......... Fleetwod Mac, Rolling Stones, Madonna, Bono.....
> 
> Rob


Yup you said it - philistine h34r:

They did eventually have their problems with egos (mainly roger waters) but not til well after they'd made some great music.

And as far as drugs go, Syd was the only one who was really into them

Ian


----------



## squareleg

JTW said:


> Yup you said it - philistine h34r:
> 
> They did eventually have their problems with egos (mainly roger waters) but not til well after they'd made some great music.
> 
> And as far as drugs go, Syd was the only one who was really into them
> 
> Ian


Wot he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barryboy

JTW and Squareleg have a point but when bands start getting precious about 'musical direction' and forgetting where they came from it's time for me to bale out. And I'm still certain that 'See Emily Play' was the best thing they ever did - even better than than 'Learning to fly'.

Rob


----------



## pg tips

If any Floyd fans are in 2 minds about seeing *Th*ink I would say go and see them, absolutely fantastic gig!

http://www.thinkfloyd.net/


----------



## Nigelp

I've been going through my old CD's and having found I own more Pink Floyd than anything else that must be mine. So whats your fav rock band? Any more Floyd lovers on here?

I've got the Final Cut, Wall, Dark side of the moon and momentary lapse of reason to name just a few albums.


----------



## AVO

No question. Genesis. Got most of 'em. Favourites? Lamb Lies Down, Selling England and Trick of the Tail.


----------



## Nigelp

AVO said:


> No question. Genesis. Got most of 'em. Favourites? Lamb Lies Down, Selling England and Trick of the Tail.


 yep love them too 'invisible touch'


----------



## BondandBigM

AVO said:


> No question. Genesis. Got most of 'em. Favourites? Lamb Lies Down, Selling England and Trick of the Tail.


 I'm sure I mentioned my twin sister in another thread driving me mad with Genesis 24/7



Anyway Pink who ??

Is that the bloke with all the Ferrari's

:biggrin:


----------



## Bonzodog

Right from, see Emily play.


----------



## WRENCH

Nope, too many memories of cheesecloth and big hair. Only "full on" no nonsense. All time faves are these gentlemen, formed in 1965, should have been bigger than the Stones, and still going.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Dire Straits were a firm favourite.


----------



## Peacefrog

I was in Milan, just got off the early morning train. I was tired and not in the best of moods. Whilst having coffee, I was listening to Italian radio. Then suddenly, in English, the DJ said 'Shine on You Crazy Diamond', it put a smile on my face, I listened to the song and my day rapidly improved.

Even to this day, whenever I hear that song, I always smile.


----------



## Teg62x

AVO said:


> No question. Genesis. Got most of 'em. Favourites? Lamb Lies Down, Selling England and Trick of the Tail.


 I'm with you on this mate, except change "trick of the tail" for Nursery Crime. :thumbsup:

seen them so many times, but with Peter Gabriel rather than Peelip Collins.

(although I did like Floyd as well, but usually reserved for smoking funny things :laugh: )


----------



## AVO

BondandBigM said:


> I'm﻿ sure I mentioned my t﻿win sister in another thread dri﻿ving me ﻿mad with G﻿enesis 24/7


 You did indeed. You're not a fan as I recall? :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM

I did like some stuff back in the day.

Amongst others I have most of Golden Earings early LP's and Yes we're streets ahead of Pink Floyd.


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> I did like some stuff back in the day.
> 
> Amongst others I have most of Golden Earings early LP's and Yes we're streets ahead of Pink Floyd.


 is that elton john singing? Its shakey shakey leg music in't it.






no comparison :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH

BondandBigM said:


> I did like some stuff back in the day.
> 
> Amongst others I have most of Golden Earings early LP's and Yes we're streets ahead of Pink Floyd.


 Roight there cobber.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Roight there cobber.


 is that Irish? Cobber?

or is it on your right their is a cobber or there will be a cobber?


----------



## Pete wilding

Huge fan....I went to see the Floyd .....god a million years ago at Stafford bingley hall,,,,,,The Animals tour......magic...

but my real love the mighty tangerine dream......god I am a dinosaur


----------



## BondandBigM

Pete wilding said:


> but my real love the mighty tangerine dream......god I am a dinosaur


 Must be as old as me then

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Another group I saw back in the mid 70's at the Glasgow Apollo.





Nigelp said:


> is that elton john singing? Its shakey shakey leg music in't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no comparison :laugh:


 I'm sure their shows were worth seeing but for me personally they were over rated.


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> is﻿﻿ it on your r﻿ight their is a﻿ cobber or there﻿ will be a co﻿bber? ﻿


 I have no idea. Ever. :wicked:

Dick Dale, he's good as well. Legend in fact at 81.


----------



## BondandBigM

The Lord and a genuineWizard

:biggrin:






Again back in the day I saw Deep Purple and the various offshoots, Rainbow, Pace Ashton & Lord, The Ian Gillan Band.

And then there was the original Sabbath line up.

As I said Pink who ???

Another Brick in the Wall

Of course there was otherwise it wouldn't have been a wall.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137




----------



## Roger the Dodger

One I'd overlooked...ELP....Emerson, Lake and Palmer, 'Tarkus' being my favourite album...


----------



## Teg62x

Roger the Dodger said:


> One I'd overlooked...ELP....Emerson, Lake and Palmer, 'Tarkus' being my favourite album...


 Brain salad surgery was mine. :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH

This is turning into a prog rock thread. :bash:


----------



## Nigelp

BondandBigM said:


> Must be as old as me then
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> Another group I saw back in the mid 70's at the Glasgow Apollo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure their shows were worth seeing but for me personally they were over rated.


 probably i've changed my mind anyhow, my favourite band today is BAD






:drinks:


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> probably﻿ i've changed my mind﻿ anyhow, my fav﻿ourite band tod﻿ay is BAD﻿


 Most of Mick Jones post Clash collaborations are worth a listen.


----------



## Nigelp

WRENCH said:


> Most of Mick Jones post Clash collaborations are worth a listen.


 was he responsible for v13 on 10 upping street? Thats probably my favourite


----------



## WRENCH

Nigelp said:


> was he responsible for v13 on 10 upping street? Thats probably my favourite


 Co written with Joe Strummer, apparently.


----------



## enfuseeast

meddle my favorite.....but "the wall " and "dark side of the moon".......china and trump....occupy my thoughts these days....and snooker.....willie what did you bet on?.......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXIKCC3rr5Q


----------



## Nigelp

enfuseeast said:


> meddle my favorite.....but "the wall " and "dark side of the moon".......china and trump....occupy my thoughts these days....and snooker.....willie what did you bet on?.......


 I was looking at the original first aid kit in my German car today and the packaging was made in china for an american company and printed in germany.


----------



## enfuseeast

sea tales






dont let phil the greek....crash in a german car.....


----------



## enfuseeast

@mach 0.0013137






careful wth that axe eugene


----------



## Caller.

I'm a Floyd fan, to a degree. Dark Side, Wall and Wish you were here are the albums I have. Two of those are in my car line-up right now.

But Emerson, Lake & Palmer were my main band. Can't really say I have a favourite album, but Tarkus from the triple live album is a favourite track.

Carl Palmer is still regularly performing and I believe he did 140 gigs last year,, not bad for a 68 year old drummer - and what a drummer. I love this from a few years back, when he was a mere 59.


----------



## enfuseeast

ruts dc.@WRENCH in anxiety


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> ruts dc.@WRENCH in anxiety


 Malcolm Owen, rock & roll casualty. RIP.

After a quick resume', most of my favourites are dead, from excess. :huh:


----------



## JoT

@Nigelp Not a fan of Pink Floyd or prog rock generally, Dark Side of the Moon drove me mad in 1973 it was top of the LP charts for ever, having said that I do have the CD but can't recall playing it.

My most numerous genre in 1960's and 1970's soul (Motown & Philly mainly) and the band I have most of is the Rolling Stones, well they have been around a long time, wouldn't say they were my favourite band though.


----------



## Nigelp

JoT said:


> @Nigelp Not a fan of Pink Floyd or prog rock generally, Dark Side of the Moon drove me mad in 1973 it was top of the LP charts for ever, having said that I do have the CD but can't recall playing it.
> 
> My most numerous genre in 1960's and 1970's soul (Motown & Philly mainly) and the band I have most of is the Rolling Stones, well they have been around a long time, wouldn't say they were my favourite band though.


 I only got into Pink Floyd after borrowing a tape off a mates dad, it was momentary lapse of reason in 1987 when i was 14, at first i wasn't keen as it was too heavy. Then it sort of grew on me when i went to uni when i was about 19 I started to really like it when i first listened to the Wall. Then for years I didn't bother with it again. I've had a selection on in the car for a few days now and still like it, but again it can be a bit mind numbing somehow i find i can't get some of the lyrics out my head. So i've switched back to a bit of lighter modern stuff, Amy Mcdonald, Duffy, Paloma Faith etc.

Its good to hear an opinion of how they were received when they were current in the early 70's. Dark Side was actually written and produced during the summer of 72 and i was born in December 72. So i might have heard it as a child a baby even. I think Dark Side is my fav album now, though when i first bought it in about 1993 I gave it away. I still don't like the track Money, its way too cheesy Kojak 70's theme tune stuff.

I was once accused of being a manic depressive for listening to floyd at uni, on the basis it was miserable music in a friends view, and i was therefore obviously manically depressed on the basis I was still able to listen to it and remain happy! I can actually see the logic there...I think it was the Final Cut that brought such comments!

Stones are good, so are the Beatles I've a very varied taste really. ELO, Supertramp, haha, michael jackson, elvis, yes, etc.


----------



## JoT

@Nigelp On reflection I did have a prog phase, although it was the heavier side of prog, I was a fan of Pete Hamill's band Van der Graaf Generator's album "H to He, Who Am the Only One" (1970) my parents were rather worried given the album had the classic "Killer" track "On a black day in black month
At the black bottom of the sea, Your mother gave birth to you and died Immediately" and so on :biggrin: I just liked the Hammond organ!

My other prog album was "666" (1972) by Aphrodite's Child a Greek band with what seems now an unlikely duo of Demis Roussos and Vangelis Papathanassiou it is a masterpiece which the band didn't survive but then how would they have topped it?

In fact listening to the tracks below again makes me realise how lucky I was to be a teenager at that time, sure we had our "pop" as well which varied from quite good to dire but compared to the music kids today are fed most of that stands head and shoulders above.


----------



## Nigelp

Its a little similar to some of the earlier Floyd isn't it? A bit lighter and faster, sort of more Jon and vangelis and supertramp in the background. I like it. Not heard it before. I'll get a CD try it in the car. Definitely a sea change in the early 70's a move in the music after the light pop of the 60's. Sign of the times at that point I guess. I think the 70's brought quiet a change from the optimistic youth of the 60's.

this is what it reminds me off.






in the second video that very much reminds me of early Bowie, I can see where inspiration was coming from, i might be a bit off with my ear for the first video but the second one to me that style was very closely used by David Bowie I think.

Its good, like it.


----------



## WRENCH

The New York Dolls were part of the "kick" against prog rock.

Here's the famous/infamous Whispering Bob "mock rock".






Johnny Thunders went on to write a lot of good stuff, and died from too much substance abuse. Surprisingly Sylvain Sylvain, and Johnny Thunders backing singer turned up in a pub in Forfar last year, and doesn't Ms Gordy still look great.


----------



## enfuseeast

@WRENCH both look pretty damn good considering....yeah the N.Y. dolls widely considered as the mothers that gave birth to punk......how the hell did those two end up in a pub in Forfar?....wouldve loved to have seen that....we had daevid allen....remember "gong"......(flying teapot ...opium for the people e.t.c)....he showed up in a pub here in Pompey...to play a gig.....not long before he died....turns out he was good mates with the landlord.....makes you wonder what happened to all "the survivors of excess".....from bygone eras






recently bought a "ramones" cd offa ebay....another great band from that era.....love it....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It`s been sometime since I listened to them but I have a number of Grateful Dead albums from my youth, I particularly liked these two live tracks..,


----------



## enfuseeast

@mach 0.0013137 "morning dew".....perhaps lent something to "sweet nothing".....last song on lou reed's "transformer"....another great band grateful dead.....


----------



## enfuseeast

@WRENCH @mach 0.0013137 did "the quartz crisis".....emerge as a result of...."prog rock"...".punk."....or "disco?".....or were they all symptoms .....?.....of a terminal illness......i.e....time....lol .......or an epidemic of keeping time

sorry ....@mach 0.0013137 i meant "loaded"....not the comment ......but the album....."last track"......(of)......lou reed......not transformer .....(velvet undeground)


----------



## enfuseeast

morning dew

transformer/transistor/floppy disc/hard disc/chip......bumper/bydynator/quartz crisis/observation of movenents.....time

morning dew=sweet nothin


----------



## enfuseeast

@Nigelp @mach 0.0013137 @WRENCH ......compare and contrast......wilfred owen's "for the fallen".....with laurence binyon's.....dulce et decourum est......making references to.....@mach 0.0013137 's grateful dead .......@WRENCH 's......the clash/joe strummer/new york dolls.........amd@Nigelp 's hint at "the wall on the dark side of the moon".......GCSE QUESTION........OK WHAT NOW?......WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE TEACHERS RUN OUT OF QUESTIONS?

DOES PARLIAMENT SHUT DOWN?


----------



## enfuseeast

who was that yorkshire git....cant remember his name......wrote "the hisory boys".....and "that thing"......with "the van".....and dame maggie smith......oh yeah.......david (deliberate) hockney.....that was him........always get them 2 mixed up....bloody contemporaries ......


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> who﻿ was that yorks﻿hire git.﻿﻿


 Allan Bennett. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight

Still spinning the oldies. All original first releases.


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> yea﻿h﻿﻿ the N.Y. dolls widely considered as the mothers that gave birth to pu﻿﻿nk.﻿.


 Trace it right back to the fifties.


----------



## Roger the Dodger




----------



## enfuseeast

@WRENCH half a league....half a league....half a league onward...all "into the valley"....of death ....rode the 600.....skids another great band......and on tour ....2019.....

link wray considered subversive .....but maybe not quite as much as "u.k.subs".....or remember "crass"....banned from the roxy...ok....didnt wanna play there....anyway....."stations of the crass etc".....lol.....saw "culture shock" a few times at festivals most of them dead now i think?


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> skids﻿﻿ another grea﻿t ba﻿n﻿d﻿.


 Literally stormed T in The Park.






I went to their first gigs. Stewart Adamson is sadly missed.


----------



## enfuseeast

@WRENCH in a big country dreams stay with you.....like a lovers voice.....fires the mountain side....stay alive...


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> @WRENCH in a big country dreams stay with you.....like a lovers voice.....fires the mountain side....stay alive...


 Porrohman.


----------



## enfuseeast

the time machine....?.....big country had a great sound.....always reminded me of bagpipes played on guitar...never quite got why they never made it as big as u2?....time takes a cigarette....puts it in the mouth.....pulls on a finger.....then another finger....then a cigarette@WRENCH


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> takes a﻿ cigarette....puts it in the mouth.....pulls on a finger.....then another finger....t﻿﻿﻿﻿hen a cigarett﻿﻿﻿e﻿


 Missed this one.

Ronnie Spector & the Ronettes, Old Fruitmarket, Glasgow, last night. Still does the best cover of Johnny Thunders classic.






Wonder who gets rich off the Royalties ?


----------



## enfuseeast

Not phil...I suspect....@WRENCH ....


----------



## WRENCH

enfuseeast said:


> Not phil...I suspect....@WRENCH ....


 Pretty sad actually.

http://rocknyc.live/johnny-thunders-died-with-4000-to-his-name.html


----------



## enfuseeast

Tragedy laced with irony@WRENCH


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> Porrohman.


 A much underappreciated band in my opinion, the two main music papers at the time (NME and MM) used to cruelly slate Big Country in almost every every edition, never understood why.

Another Scot who died too young was Alex Harvey, the first two albums "Framed" and "Next" and 1975's "Tomorrow Belongs to Me" are in the loft somewhere!


----------



## WRENCH

JoT said:


> Another﻿﻿ Scot who ﻿died too﻿ young w﻿as Ale﻿x ﻿Harv﻿ey, ﻿


 His brother Les was a brilliant guitar player, also died young, as did John Mcgeoch.


----------



## enfuseeast

@JoT @WRENCH another "great scott" died "young"...bon scott ac dc


----------



## enfuseeast

.....and the spektors


----------



## stdape

Too many to call a favourite, but some to mind Stray Cats, Platters, AC/DC, guns n roses, Queen, Led Zep, Mamas and the Papas, etc etc etc. A lot of Modern Groups are pretty awful.


----------



## enfuseeast

stray cats were great.....psychobillies


----------



## bowie




----------



## pauluspaolo

Yep very much into Floyd as well - I saw Nick Mason on series 2 of Top Gear The Grand Tour a few days ago going round the Ebola Drome. He was up against Stewart Copeland & I'm pretty sure he won .....as he should do given all the fast cars he owns 

I saw Floyd at Wembley goodness knows how many years ago & they were a bit epic. I can't see that ever happening again so I'm chuffed I've seen them.

Another favourite of mine is Rush - I've seen them many times & they've never put on anything other than a fantastic show. I suppose they're a love 'em or hate 'em band but I think they're brilliant & all are superb musicians. I doubt if they'll be around again either as Neil Peart (drummer) has announced his retirement recently & it just wouldn't be Rush without him


----------

